# Library Spotlight - Afflatus Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 11, 2018)

Get it here - https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/afflatus-chapter-I-strings.html


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 11, 2018)

Excellent Cory, the best Afflatus Strings review available and showing the power of this much different string library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 12, 2018)

Great review Cory, and your audio examples are brillants. Thank you !


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 12, 2018)

Way out of my budget range, but those do sound great. And always a pleasure to watch your videos Cory, keep up the great work!


----------



## pipedr (Nov 13, 2018)

Great review, Cory. Appreciate it.

I also appreciated your review of Adagio/Anthology. How do you think this compares? It seems that both have sampled string legatos with specific performances in mind.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 13, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Great review, Cory. Appreciate it.
> 
> I also appreciated your review of Adagio/Anthology. How do you think this compares? It seems that both have sampled string legatos with specific performances in mind.



With all due respect to 8Dio, I think the similitudes stop here...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 13, 2018)

pipedr said:


> Great review, Cory. Appreciate it.
> 
> I also appreciated your review of Adagio/Anthology. How do you think this compares? It seems that both have sampled string legatos with specific performances in mind.


This is far beyond Adagio my friend.


----------

